# One night in KL



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll have a layover in KL enroute to Thailand. Arrive about 5:00pm and depart next morning about 9:00am
Any recommendations where to stay for a night of light partying not too far from airport
Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

rewolf said:


> I'll have a layover in KL enroute to Thailand. Arrive about 5:00pm and depart next morning about 9:00am
> Any recommendations where to stay for a night of light partying not too far from airport
> Thanks


dep on international or regional flight, which airport do you transit?


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

The best is just stay or rest in the airport itself as the airport open 24 hours and your departing time is just 4hours later...


----------

